# Will he make it?



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Got up this morning and found my big male Firemouth laying on the floor all dry and shriveled. Looked around for a minute to see if anybody else jumped with him.I then picked him up and on the way to the toilet to flush him he twitched. I quickly put back in the tank and he sank straight to the bottom. But he gasped for water..... And kept gasping. After a few minutes he manged to right himself and then just sat on the bottom. Twenty minutes later he started floating around the tank. Eventually he started slowly swimming around and actually tried to eat. What are the chances he'll survive? Anybody ever have this happen? Jason


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Never managed to save one that had jumped out of my tank, I would see how he go's as he might make a good recovery but again might not. Hope he pulls through for you :thumb:


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Depends on how long he has been out and how much damage that has done to him. Given that he was dry and shriveled... not really sure on chances. But hopefully it'd be fine.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Well one day later and he seems mostly ok..... He doesn't seem to be useing his tail to swim though. But other than than that he seems to be ok. He's eaten several times from my hand (with cichlid sticks) and has reclaimed his territory.... Jason


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

I have heard several stories similar to this actually. Sounds like he's going to pull through! :dancing:


----------



## Captain AP (Jan 12, 2013)

How is the fish? I've been worried about it all day!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

yamadog said:


> Well one day later and he seems mostly ok..... He doesn't seem to be useing his tail to swim though. But other than than that he seems to be ok. He's eaten several times from my hand (with cichlid sticks) and has reclaimed his territory.... Jason


Wow, that's great! He had to be there for quite some time to be dried and shriveled.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Honestly when I first read the post yesterday I was saying to myself this fish is a goner. Amazing recovery. One if those I should be dead episodes. I would spoil him for the next month lol good luck to both of you.


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

If it happens again, next time try to assist the fish in breathing to help it recover faster. I had to do the same for my grammode when it jumped out of its tank. I held it in front of the flowing water and swished him back and forth a few times, much like we do with catch and release fish, before letting him go and he was fine.


----------



## Doyoulikefishsticks (Jan 10, 2013)

Fish on Fire said:


> If it happens again, next time try to assist the fish in breathing to help it recover faster.


The moment after I read that I thought you were gonna say you gave him mouth to mouth :lol:


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Well over a week later he's doing fine. His eyes went cloudy for a few days, but that has cleared up and he seems fine. Prety lucky I think. Jason


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

yamadog said:


> Well over a week later he's doing fine. His eyes went cloudy for a few days, but that has cleared up and he seems fine. Prety lucky I think. Jason


Wow, that is great. Tough little fish you got there!


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, month and a half later, not only is this fish still alive, He is guarding his first batch of offspring. Pretty cool, I think.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Love this thread :thumb:


----------

